# Carnivore Season 3



## Carnivore Night Crew (May 16, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while guys. Just thought we would give you all a taste of whats just around the corner from the Night Crew on season 3 of CARNIVORE.






season kicks off in the 3rd quarter on Pursuit. Don't miss it!

Take care! Chris


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SG, different user name, same outfit............

Carnivore Night Crew,

I'm looking foward to some new shows, I'll be watching.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Message to CNC- please hurry!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, the night shift begins.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Excellent--Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't hardly wait.

:hunter:


----------



## Carnivore Night Crew (May 16, 2013)

Stonegod, sorry for the confusion as It has been a while since we have posted and I tend to forget passwords in between sleeps lol. Same group of guys Chris Robinson and Jared Clark. Take care


----------

